# Older eggs... can someone who knows tell me about this?



## pioneermama (Aug 3, 2002)

Hi mamas,

Why is it said that the older the eggs, the more potential for abnormality? If we are born with all of our eggs, as we are, why is this so? And, would begining a period much earlier than normal affect the quality of the eggs as the woman ages?

TIA

Pioneermama


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

What we're born with are not actually true eggs, but primary oocytes. Each primary oocyte can divide, then divide again, to produce one egg and three polar bodies.

Before the oocyte divides, its chromosomes pair up, then one member of each pair goes to each of the two new cells. This process is called meiosis, and it starts before you're even born, but then it stops partway through and doesn't resume until that oocyte gets ready to produce an egg. The longer meoisis is stopped for, the more likely it is that there will be some error when it starts up again, resulting in one cell getting the wrong number of chromosomes. So older oocytes mean more potential for abnormality.

I don't know if starting a period earlier has any effect on egg quality as you age. I can't think of any reason why it would, but I'm not an expert. (I just know this stuff because I have a biology degree, and I'm tutoring high school kids in biology.)


----------



## pioneermama (Aug 3, 2002)

Thank you so much Daffodil! I understand now! Yay!


----------



## hopeful130 (Nov 4, 2004)

I was curious about the "early menstruation" thing and did a little research. In the few studies they did, it says, it doesen't matter when you started to menstruate. The decline is measured chronilogically. Of course, to me this doesen't make sense because other studies indicate the average woman mensruates for 35 years.
I also checked out a site where woman who started menstruating later in life (around 15 or 16) were all talking. They were over forty and pregnant and thought perhaps the reason they were pregnant was because they all started their periods later in life.
As far as the "old" egg issue. Well, there are so many theories. Some of the eggs become more difficult for the sperm to penetrate. They get a harder shell. Some become misshapen. They basically become less than perfect. It is more difficult for women of "advanced maternal age" to conceive and when we do, we have to do specific testing to make sure everything is o.k. Our miscarriage rates escalate as well. I think as long as you excercise, eat well and have overall good health - you're chances are greatly improved. Of course, I'm over 40 so I'm biassed.


----------

